# Best Qualifications for moving to Canada?



## worldofrhodes (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm thinking of doing a bachelors degree in Business or IT, is this a good degree to have, or are there any better ones more likely to get me a job in Canada? I live in the UK at the moment but want to move to Canada in the future with my girlfriend.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Studying in Canada will get you and gf into the country.
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/study/study.asp


----------



## worldofrhodes (Nov 20, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Studying in Canada will get you and gf into the country.


Do you know roughly how much that would cost? Would it be cheaper to do it in the UK first or not?

Also, where would me and my gf stay while I study? Will we eventually be able to become permanent residents this way?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

worldofrhodes said:


> Do you know roughly how much that would cost? Would it be cheaper to do it in the UK first or not?



It would be cheaper to do it in Britain as you would have to pay overseas fees here in Canada and those are much higher than what Canadian students pay.


----------



## worldofrhodes (Nov 20, 2013)

colchar said:


> It would be cheaper to do it in Britain as you would have to pay overseas fees here in Canada and those are much higher than what Canadian students pay.



Thanks for that! Are there any particular degrees you would recommend that would be best to study to get me the right qualifications to come and work in Canada?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

worldofrhodes said:


> Thanks for that! Are there any particular degrees you would recommend that would be best to study to get me the right qualifications to come and work in Canada?




That is far too broad a question as Canada is a huge country and each region has particular economic needs. There is no one thing that will be applicable everywhere except for something like medicine.


----------



## worldofrhodes (Nov 20, 2013)

colchar said:


> That is far too broad a question as Canada is a huge country and each region has particular economic needs. There is no one thing that will be applicable everywhere except for something like medicine.


Thanks for your advice, I'm thinking of doing a degree in IT, we all use computers these days! So what Visa would me be my girlfriend need to be able to come over and find work? And how would we do it so we could eventually become permanent residents? 
She doesn't have as many qualifications as me but would this matter?

Thanks,
Jay


----------

